# men who wear pajama bottems



## whaleofashrimp (Feb 6, 2012)

* Please put some underoos or something on! I dont want to have see if your salami is sliced or not everytime u walk against the wind. Women who do the same...please carry on*


----------



## Xavier Booph (Feb 8, 2012)

MEN, boys and girls that aren't whores wear where some undies

Women and whores keep on not wearing 'em, undies that is....


----------

